# Masquito Report



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

Went to Masquito yesterday for crappie. Did good out by chanel 22Ft. Kept 26 releast at least 15. Mostly 11"s a couple of 12"s and 1 that was 13". Got one walleye about 14". I don't know what he was doing out there this time of year. Water temp was 39 degrees. They will be very good to eat.
All and all a very good first trip!!

Psfishing


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice! Keep the reports coming! That is very weird that the walleye was out there and not closer to the shore this time of year.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the report.

promag


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

the fish were in 22 fow or was it 22 ft deep?


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

They were in 22 ft of water 1 foot off of the bottom. They wont be there long. As soon as the water worms a bit they will be gone. But they will move back with a hard cold frunt sometimes.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

oh i know how they are i was just wondering if maybe they were suspended higher up. close to the bottom like that i like to use a drop shot rig with a plain wire hook and about 18" down to a half oz sinker. using big lively minnows kills em


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

No dout a very good way to catch them in very early spring and late fall. I have noticed that the line has to be almost straight up nad down in this 30 some degree water. They will not chase the bait any distance. That also works great in shallower water later in the spring when the water hit the 50s and 60s. Bet then I'm after the wallies.

Good Fishing!!

ps


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

It's MOSQUITO there's no a


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

luv fishing said:


> It's MOSQUITO there's no a
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Awesome..now we have spell check. Pretty soon someone will be quoting the law. Why dont you people just stay quiete if you dont have anything relevant to say.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

[quote="chillin";1592433]Awesome..now we have spell check. Pretty soon someone will be quoting the law. Why dont you people just stay quiete if you dont have anything relevant to say.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/quote]

Quiet only has one e, lmao jus kidding!!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Eyewall said:


> Quiet only has one e, lmao jus kidding!!


Lol, nice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## head shot (Mar 15, 2008)

Made it out on Saturday to Mosquito and found the crappie in 13' of water on the North end. Jigs and minnows. As soon as we got out of that depth, they were gone. Made my 79 year old dad's day!!


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Horrible spelling - especially on this site.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

as long as i can read what it says, and its about fishing, i dont care. but i cant wait until it warms up and they come shallow, i dont have a boat!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

head shot said:


> Made it out on Saturday to Mosquito and found the crappie in 13' of water on the North end. Jigs and minnows. As soon as we got out of that depth, they were gone. Made my 79 year old dad's day!!


13 fow on the north end? were you directly north of the bridge?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fish420, don't worry bout waiting. I fished from shore this past Saturday night for a couple of hours and picked up 20 nice slabs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## head shot (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty much north of the causeway. Closer to east shoreline. Didn't find a lot of structure, but did find schools of fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

head shot said:


> Pretty much north of the causeway. Closer to east shoreline. Didn't find a lot of structure, but did find schools of fish.


nice, if that 13 foot hole is anywhere from 500 yards or farther north from the causeway i would keep it to yourself haha


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

ive been hearing good things about shore fishing from mosquito i just havent had a chance to get out there yet. deep water on the north side thats not by the bridge is a hidden gem you might want to keep to yourself like steelhead said lol


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

I hear they are getting them by the boat docks already.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Hit the docks today and only saw one small crappie for four hours of effort. Brisk breeze.....brrrrrrr! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

pymybob said:


> Hit the docks today and only saw one small crappie for four hours of effort. Brisk breeze.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the report!

Prob going to try north end this weekend.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Good Luck. With the warmer weather starting tomorrow maybe the bite will start too for you!


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

this past weekend i hear they were in the marina off the docks, im gonna give it a shot this weekend after we get 2 or 3 days in the 50s with some sun


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea im waiting for the warm up next week its game on 65 on Wednesday pshhh! Ill be calling off work haha


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'm thinking the same thing with this warm up. Unfortunately, so will everyone else! The bite is just around the corner boys!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea its going to be a parking lot on the water the same with the islands everyone and there brother will be on the lake jigin i hate it i stay off Erie till after the spawn because of it


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

...went to the boat docks today from 6:45pm till sunset. One fish was caught. A ten inch crappie.

Cant wait to get the boat out.


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

If you can't stand horrible spelling. You better not read my post.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Did they take the no fishing signs down at the state park marina? Hate to see someone get a ticket.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Bassbme said:


> Did they take the no fishing signs down at the state park marina? Hate to see someone get a ticket.


No, the signs are there. They say No Fishing from April 15th- September 30th.


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got back from mosquito. Was there since 9:30am. Tried at the docks this morning and caught nothing and did not see anyone else catch any. Went to the causeway around 1 stayed til 330 and did not catch anything there either. Seen only one caught while I was there. Talked to a few guys who said they've been biting good when the sun goes down. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Has Anyone taken a boat out at mosquito. It sounds like u fished from shore. Anyone have any luck on boat today or in the past couple days. I may take the boat there tomorrow if it is worth it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was in a boat and it was cold. I saw two eyes caught on the east side of rattlesnake up close to shore using jigs and twisters or jig and minnows. Had one on and lost it when I shivered. The wind was the main factor coming from the south. Best of luck.

promag


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gonna be really windy tomorrow!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the north end today 4 walleye and 12 crappie 6 foot of water caught most when it was windy. My face burns.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

You spelled that right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

luv fishing said:


> It's MOSQUITO there's no a
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


it's love fishing, there is no 'u'........lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

btw, nice report, ps.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Our catch from yesterday. Steelhead1 did get a nice pike on 4 lb test . No fish today wind beat us up.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What were you guys doing? Trolling?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Drifting jigs and minnows or jigs and crawlers


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Some nice fish were you in kayaks or boat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a 14 footer up there. A bit windy for kayaks. Saw a few out in the sheltered areas.


----------

